# Externe Textdatei in die Website einlesen.



## tomtom86 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach nach einer Antwort gesucht. Entweder weiss ich nicht wonach ich suchen soll, oder ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Falls ich an dieser Stelle falsch bin, sorry.

Also Folgendes:

Ich habe eine Website erstellt, XHTML + CSS. Nun habe ich in der Mitte ein DIV, wo der Inhalt, also der Text drin steht.
Diesen möchte ich aber nicht vorher schon festlegen, sondern aus einer *.txt o.ä. ausgelesen werden, sodass man den Text später einfacher bearbeiten kann.

Ich habe früher schonmal von einer Möglichkeit gehört, nur weiss ich es nicht mehr. 

Kann mir einer ein Lösungs-Ansatz sagen?

Danke


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hi,

das wäre "HTML"-technisch mit dem object-Element möglich:


```
<div>
    <object data="test.txt" type="text/plain" width="200" height="200"></object>
</div>
```

Ansonsten bestünde serverseitig beispielsweise die Möglichkeit mittels [phpf]include[/phpf]:


```
<div>
    <?php include 'test.txt'; ?>
</div>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Möglichkeiten wären z.B. die Textdatei mittels PHP oder SSI (Apache) zu "includen" (einzubinden).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## tomtom86 (3. Februar 2009)

Danke erstmal, 

wie binde ich denn die PHP-Variante ein?


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hab ich doch demonstriert 

Oder steht dir kein PHP zur Verfügung, sodass der Vorschlag nicht funktioniert?

mfg Maik


----------



## tomtom86 (3. Februar 2009)

Doch doch, alles vorhanden. Nur das Wissen ist noch nicht soweit ausgereift.

Zumdenst weis ich mit einzelnen Codeschnipseln oft nichts anzufangen. Also den Context versteh ich meistens nicht.

Also den Code einfach in die DIV mit einfügen, also anstelle des geschriebenen textes und dann lädt er den Text aus der Textdatei. Oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2009)

Korrekt.
Dann noch der Seite die Endung .php anstatt .htm/.html geben und alles wird gut.


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

tomtom86 hat gesagt.:


> Zumdenst weis ich mit einzelnen Codeschnipseln oft nichts anzufangen. Also den Context versteh ich meistens nicht.


Den Kontext gibst du mit dem Themenbetreff und dieser Beschreibung deines Anliegens doch selber vor 



tomtom86 hat gesagt.:


> Nun habe ich in der Mitte ein DIV, wo der Inhalt, also der Text drin steht.
> Diesen möchte ich aber nicht vorher schon festlegen, sondern aus einer *.txt o.ä. ausgelesen werden, sodass man den Text später einfacher bearbeiten kann.



... was du mit den Codeschnipseln anfangen sollst, ist eigentlich nur pures "_Copy&Paste_" - zumindest bei mir 

mfg Maik


----------



## tomtom86 (3. Februar 2009)

Mit Kontext meinte ihr hier eher, den zusammenhang des Codeschnipsels von euch und meines Codes. Aber hab es jetzt glaub ich verstanden. Werd ich nacher mal ausprobieren. Dankeschön


----------



## tomtom86 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo, Danke nochmals. Hat funktioniert. Endlich ein Erfolgserlebnis, endlich mehr Ansporn. 

Aber eine Frage habe ich dazu noch. Wenn ich möchte, dass der Inhalt, bei Klick auf einem Link, sich ändert, ohne das die Seite komplett neu geladen wird, funktioniert das nach dem selben Schema? Oder irre ich mich da jetzt?

Danke

MFG Tom Tom


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,

in diesem Fall ist die AJAX-Technologie mit dem "HTTP-Request" das Werkzeug deiner Wahl 

mfg Maik


----------

